# Waiting on mated queen.



## Roseyjjr (Jun 21, 2017)

I started my first split with an eq cell. On day 28 (from day i quess eq cell was laid) I put in a frame with eggs on it. I had read this was a good way to see if you were queenless. Checked it today (day 31) and they had made more eq cells. I figured my split had failed when I heard one quack! Couldn’t find one egg or her.

Why would they make eq cell if she was there?
Could she be mated?
How long should I wait before I combine this hive with old hive?

Thanks in advance…


----------

